# Training alone



## marlon (Jun 23, 2005)

Effective solitary training begins and ends with forms.
Any thoughts?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Blindside (Jun 23, 2005)

Alternately:

Effective solitary training begins and ends with conditioning and a heavy bag.


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 23, 2005)

Alternately:

Effective solitary training begins with attitude & motivation. This applys regardless of skill level or knowledge base; a white belt with the proper attitude, motivation and just a few things to work on can train more effectively than a black belt just going through the motions with an entire curriculum.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2005)

There are a number of things one can do during solo training, but I agree with Bill Parsons, that having the attitude and motivation is important.  

SD, footwork, shadow boxing, kata, heavy bag work...these are all examples of things that can be done during solo training.

Mike


----------



## Blindside (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice post Mr. Parsons!

Lamont


----------



## marlon (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess i was not as clear as i wanr\ted to be.  While everythiong mentioned is essential to martial arts training, i think that perculiar to the martial arts forms are the beginning and end of training.  For depth and breadth of knowledge, for concepts of fighting, for philosophy, for skills...the beginning and end is forms.  Motivation a baseball player needs, conditioning a wrestler needs , footwork a hockey players needs...all of these things are needed by the martial artist, however the things in forms are specific to our needs...so what say you :  to have the best martial arts training you start and end with forms.



Respectfully,

Marlon


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 24, 2005)

True - In Kenpo all the neccessary components of the system is in all the forms and sets.  So in order to understand Kenpo the forms are a must. Once you learned the forms in the physcial sphere you can start to understand the principles of Kenpo in more depth and detail.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 25, 2005)

And what of those Martial Arts which contain no forms? I think an excellent book on this topic is "Kata and the Transmission of Knowledge In Traditional Martial Arts" by Michael Rosenbaum.

-Rob


----------



## marlon (Jun 25, 2005)

It is a good question.  Those styles that have no kata  and do not perform "drills" as kata how would they train alone?  How would thier trainniing teach them.  Does not in depth study, work , understanding, work, practice and work of forms teach us about fighting and the specific style of fighting delini\eated in the form?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 23, 2005)

marlon said:
			
		

> It is a good question. Those styles that have no kata and do not perform "drills" as kata how would they train alone? How would thier trainniing teach them. Does not in depth study, work , understanding, work, practice and work of forms teach us about fighting and the specific style of fighting delini\eated in the form?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


Well, we don't have katas in Capoeira, but that doesn't stop us from training alone.  

Basically, there is a large body of movements that are contained in Capoeira.  This includes attacks, evasions, acrobatics, and base movements.  We learn and practice the movements individually, and then string them together into spontaneous sort of "mini katas" that never get codified, and may never get practiced again, beyond that training session.  This constant change is done to develop a high level of sponteneity of movement, and prevent the student from developing a fixed response to any particular attack.  Rather, the creativity is valued more, so that the opponent never gets a chance to "set you up" to catch you.  The individual movements can be strung together in as many different combinations as your imagination can come up with.  This type of training is typically done as part of a class session, but can obviously be done on your own as well. 

In class, we also train movements against an opponent/training partner in order to understand the application of the movement.

Of course conditioning and power-developing methods such as bag work are also done, and these of course can be done alone as well.

michael


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 23, 2005)

marlon said:
			
		

> Effective solitary training begins and ends with forms.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


I disagree. It may begin with forms but should also include solo technique work (mini-forms), conditioning, basics, training in different environments (which may or may not include forms.) I also feel that free form shadow boxing improves ones ability to adjust and respond quickly smoothly and spontaneously.

That said forms training can be a remarkably effective solo training. to do this forms need to be worked at different speeds and rhythms both flowing and staccatto.  Forms can be used to solidify basics and to teach flowing effective movement.  Working forms in cramped spaces and uneven terrain can be an effective way to improve foot work mobility and sponenaity. They can be used for relaxation and for conditioning. 

Respectfully,  
Jeff


----------

